# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour nha trang - nắng vàng

## asia_nt01

TOUR NHA TRANG - NẮNG VÀNG

Mã Tour: NTNV
Số ngày: 2


Ngày 01:KHÁM PHÁ BIỂN ĐẢO (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
sáng: xe và HDV ASIA TOURIST đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong TP. Nha Trang. Sau khi ăn sáng. Xe đưa khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá. Quý khách lên tàu sang Hòn Miễu tham quan Thủy cung Trí Nguyên - nơi nuôi tour nha trang thả hàng trăm sinh vật biển quý hiếm và đẹp mắt như một bảo tàng sống về biển. Trên đường đến Hòn Mun, quý khách ngắm Hòn Tằm và Hòn Một. Đến Hòn Mun - nơi đây nổi tiếng là một trong những “thủy cung” “giàu và đẹp” nhất của biển du lich nha trang Đông Nam Á. Tại đây có nhiều dịch vụ biển và khám phá biển bằng tàu đáy kính hoặc thúng kính và dịch vụ lặn biển (chi phí tự túc).. Quý khách tự do tắm biển, và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như kéo dù, môtô nước… khach san nha trang (chi phí tự túc). 11h30: Tàu đưa Quý khách đến Con Sẻ Tre - một đảo hoang được xây dựng thành một khu du lịch khá thơ mộng với bãi biển trong xanh. Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre trên đảo. Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và tắm biển . Chiều: Tàu đưa Quý khách về lại đất liền. nghỉ ngơi
Sau khi dùng cơm tối. quý khách tự do tham quan phố biển về đêm.

Ngày 02:SUỐI KHOÁNG NÓNG THÁP BÀ (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan  Long Sơn Tự, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….về khách sạn trả phòng, ăn trưa. Sau đó xe đưa quý khách đến khu du lịch suối khoáng nóng tháp bà.
với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp” ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng thư giãn tắm bùn và tắm khoáng nóng tại suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà phục hồi sức khỏe và thử cảm giác tuyệt vời với “ôn tuyền thủy trị liệu pháp” và tắm dưới thác nước nhân tạo có tác dụng chữa những bệnh về đau khớp, thần kinh tọa, đau gân cơ, căng thẳng thần kinh, nhức đầu kinh niên …Liệu pháp tắm bùn và độ nóng 40oC của nước cùng với các khoáng chất giúp phục hồi các tế bào và xoa dịu stress đồng thời tạo cảm giác mát mẻ sau khi ngâm nước khoáng nóng.
15h30: ghé chợ đầm mua đặc sản
17h00: quý khách dùng đặc sản nem nướng Ninh Hòa. Tiễn đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình


 Giá tour bao gồm:
+ Xe máy lạnh phục vụ suốt tuyến. 
+ Khách sạn: tiêu chuẩn 02 người/1 phòng đôi. 
+ Ăn uống theo chương trình 
+ Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến. 
+ Phí tham quan theo chương trình. 
 + Phục vụ khăn lạnh và nước suối (1 ngày/1 chai). 

  Giá tour không bao gồm:
+ Thuế VAT, các trò chơi trên biển.
+ Điện thoại, giặt ủi trong khách sạn và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình. 

 Ghi chú:
+ Qúy khách mang theo CMND bản chính để làm thủ tục nhận phòng. 
+ Trẻ em chưa có CMND mang theo bản sao Giấy khai sinh.

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: Du Lịch Trực Tuyến | Du Lịch Nước Ngo - Du lich Nha Trang -Công ty Du Lịch Nha Trang cung cấp: Tour Du Lịch Nha Trang 2012,Thông tin Du Lịch, Trang nhất

----------

